# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Imatran paikallisliikenne

## Joonas Pio

Imatran paikallisliikenne käsittää viisi linjaa:

1 (Pohjolan Liikenne): Huhtanen-Jakola, ma-su
2P Palvelulinja (Autolinjat): Rautio-Rajapatsas, ma-pe
3 (Autolinjat): Kylpylä-Salo-Issakka/Perämeltola/Imatrankoski, ma-su
8 Linjataksi, ma-pe
sekä kutsutaksi, ma-pe

Risteysasemat: Keskusliikenneasema ja Imatrankoski (Olavinkatu)

Kalusto:
Autolinjoilla Mercedes-Benz-pikkubussi sekä Lappeenrannasta tuotu Säffle, Pohjolan Liikenteellä kolme Scania Lahti 402, kaksi Scania L/K113 Wiima sekä kaksi MB O405N2.
Taksilinjoilla yleensä tilataksi.

Pohjolan Liikenteellä myös uudenkarhea Scania Lahti Scala #903.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:20 ----------

Pääsi unohtumaan.

Lippujen hinnat

Aikuinen: 3
Lapsi (alle 12 v): 1,50

----------


## Miska

> Kalusto:
> Autolinjoilla Mercedes-Benz-pikkubussi sekä Lappeenrannasta tuotu Säffle, Pohjolan Liikenteellä kolme Scania Lahti 402, kaksi Scania L/K113 Wiima sekä kaksi MB O405N2.
> Taksilinjoilla yleensä tilataksi.
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenteellä myös uudenkarhea Scania Lahti Scala #903.


Aikataulusta laskemani perusteella olen ollut käsityksessä, että linjalla 1 olisi ajossa talviaikataulukaudella arkisin kolme autoa ja kesäaikataulukaudella kaksi autoa. Viikonloput hoituvat kahdella autolla. Ajetaankohan tuolla joitakin lähtöjä tuplana, kun kalustoa tuntuisi olevan huomattavasti enemmän kuin aikataulunmukaiset lähdöt edellyttäisivät?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Aikataulusta laskemani perusteella olen ollut käsityksessä, että linjalla 1 olisi ajossa talviaikataulukaudella arkisin kolme autoa ja kesäaikataulukaudella kaksi autoa. Viikonloput hoituvat kahdella autolla. Ajetaankohan tuolla joitakin lähtöjä tuplana, kun kalustoa tuntuisi olevan huomattavasti enemmän kuin aikataulunmukaiset lähdöt edellyttäisivät?


Osalla autoista etenkin Wiimoilla ajetaan myös lähiliikennettä Ruokolahden suuntaan. Ja Mersuista olen nähnyt Imatralla nykyisin vain #881.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pohjolan Liikenteellä myös Scania Lahti Scala #926

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pohjolan Liikenteellä uusia Scaloja: #903, #915 ja #926.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tänään tuli ajettua pitkästä aikaan Imatran busseilla. Väli Keskusasema-Rajapatsas ja takaisin, menomatkalla PL Scania Scala 903 ja paluumatkalla Scala 926.

Imatran paikallisliikenteessä muutoksia, osa vuoroista ajaa Tainionkosken kautta.
Aikataulut Imatran kaupungin sivuilta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:19 ----------

PL:n bussit Imatran paikallisliikenteessä: 903 (Scala), 908 (Lahti 402), 915 (Scala) ja 926 (Scala).

----------


## jawahl

Käyn Tampereelta Imatralla n. kymmenen kertaa vuodessa. Itseäni on ihmetyttänyt tuo Imatran matkakeskuksen aikataulusynkronointi (tai sen puute): Useimmiten käyttämäni juna tulee 15:46 Imatralle. Kun haluan jatkaa Keskusasemalta esim. Jakolaan, niin bussi lähtee 15:35 tai 16:15. Miksi sitä ei ole synkronoitu junien kanssa yhteen? Ei niitä junia niin montaa päivässä tule, etteikö tämä olisi mahdollista. Eikö keskusaseman idea olisi juuri se, että aikataulut laitetaan natsaamaan yhteen eri välineiden kesken kunnolla.

En malta olla tässä yhteydessä mainitsematta aiheesta irrallista asiaa: Yksi mikä hidastuttaa matkaa maan poikittaissuunnassa n. 45 minuutilla ja syö miestä (ja vielä enemmän laukkuja raahaavia naisia ja vanhuksia) on se, että eteläisen Suomen suuret maakuntakeskukset lävistävällä poikittaismatkalla (Pori tai Seinäjoki)-Tampere-Toijala-Hämeenlinna-Lahti-Kouvola-Lpr-Imatra joutuu junaa vaihtamaan kaksi kertaa, pahimmillaan kolme! Sama haitta koskee Pääradan suunnalta (Rixun yläpuolelta) Venäjän juniin meneviä. Ei ollenkaan houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Suora poikittaisjuna parantaisi valovuoden verran asiaa ja se tarjoaisi myös paikkalisliikenteeseen lisävaihtoehdon (esim. välille Lpr-Joutseno-Imatra).

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Itseäni on ihmetyttänyt tuo Imatran matkakeskuksen aikataulusynkronointi (tai sen puute): Useimmiten käyttämäni juna tulee 15:46 Imatralle. Kun haluan jatkaa Keskusasemalta esim. Jakolaan, niin bussi lähtee 15:35 tai 16:15. Miksi sitä ei ole synkronoitu junien kanssa yhteen?


Bussiahan ei tarvitse odottaa kuin 29min! Imatran kokoluokan kaupungeissa 60min on yhtä tavallinen vuoroväli kuin 30min. Tällöin paikallisbussin käyttö tosin vaatii ... miten sen nyt sanoisi ... oikeaa asennetta.

Aikataulu näyttäisi siltä, että sitä olisi räätälöity Kaukopään tehtaiden ja Terästehtaan työmatkoihin sopivaksi. Keskusasemalta Jakolaan 15.35 lähtevän auton pitää olla palaamassa Jakolasta Terästehtaan kohdalla klo 16 jälkeen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatran joukkoliikennesuunnitelma on valmistunut.

----------


## Joonas Pio

La 26.2.

SL 515 / 3

Eilen pe 25.2. tuli ajeltua PL 915:llä, linjalla 1 keskusasemalta Teppanalaan ja takaisin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pe 15.4.

SL 872 / 2P

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ti 13.12.

Savonlinjan Irisbus Crossway 817 oli linjalla 3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

27.12.

PL:n Scala 904 havaittu Imatralla. Luultavasti tuotu Kotkasta ja viety joku toinen (903, 908, 915 tai 926) sinne.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 27.12.
> 
> PL:n Scala 904 havaittu Imatralla. Luultavasti tuotu Kotkasta ja viety joku toinen (903, 908, 915 tai 926) sinne.


904 on tuotu Kotkasta ja jos joku auto on sinne viety, se on ollut 926, koska 903, 908 ja 915 ovat olleet 904:n lisäksi liikenteessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 904 on tuotu Kotkasta ja jos joku auto on sinne viety, se on ollut 926, koska 903, 908 ja 915 ovat olleet 904:n lisäksi liikenteessä.


Eipä sinne Kotkaan ole voitu sitä 926:aan viedä, se kun oli tänään liikenteessä... 904 on siis luultavasti tuotu Imatralle väliaikaisesti tai sitten lisäautoksi.

----------


## SD202

> Eipä sinne Kotkaan ole voitu sitä 926:aan viedä, se kun oli tänään liikenteessä... 904 on siis luultavasti tuotu Imatralle väliaikaisesti tai sitten lisäautoksi.


Olisiko lisäauton rooli todennäköisempi? Nyt tammikuun alussa kun on suurin venäläisturistien sesonkiaika Suomessa. Olisiko Imatralla venäläisturisteja muuallakin kuin kylpylässä?  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

10.3.

Savonlinjan 679 (Setra S 315 NF) oli linjalla 3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

21.8.

Pohjolan Liikenne 909 (Scania L113CLL Carrus City M, rek. JBN-930) oli linjalla 1.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pohjolan Liikenne 843 (Volvo B10M-60 Wiima M311, JBA-268) on liikuskellut muutamana päivänä joulukuussa linjalla 1, viimeksi tänään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

28.1.

Tänään oli 843 taas vaihteeksi linjalla 1.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatran paikallisliikenteen vakio- ja vara-autot:

*Linja 1*
Liikennöitsijä: Pohjolan Liikenne
Vakioautot: 903, 915 ja 926 (Scania L94 Lahti Scala) sekä 908 (Scania L94 Lahti 402).
Vara-auto: 843 (Volvo B10M Wiima M311)

*Linjat 2P ja 3*
Liikennöitsijä: Savonlinja (Autolinjat)
Vakioauto: 946 (Iveco Irisbus Kutsenits)
Vara-autoina voi näkyä käytännössä lähes mitä tahansa Autolinjojen kalustoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:52 ----------




> 28.1.
> 
> Tänään oli 843 taas vaihteeksi linjalla 1.


Oli taas tänään (19.2.) ajossa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

16.3.

Autolinjojen Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000, numeroltaan 136, oli linjalla 3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

25. ja 26.3.

Autolinjat 680 (Setra S 315 NF) linjoilla 2P ja 3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

9. ja 10.4.

Autolinjojen 872 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE) oli linjalla 3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

27.5.

Autolinjat 136 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000) linjoilla 2P ja 3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

26.7.

Autolinjat 136 linjalla 3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatralla on siirrytty ajamaan linjaa 3 (ja oletettavasti myös linjaa 2P) Säffleillä. Viime viikolla ja tämän viikon alussa autona on ollut Autolinjojen 136, tänään 133.

----------


## Joonas Pio

21.10.

Autolinjojen Säffle 133 linjalla 3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

25.10.

PL 969 linjalla 1, kilvissä 000.

----------


## Joonas Pio

5.3.

PL 843 korvasi PL 903:a aamusta iltapäivään (ainakin) linjalla 1. Aika jännä tosin, että otettiin korkea tilalle, koska PL 908 olisi ollut varikolla käytettävissä. Allekirjoittaneella ei toki ollut mitään B10M-kyytiä vastaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

3.4.

PL:n Scalat 903 ja 926 poissa vahvuudesta, eli linjalla 1 mennään jäljellä olevien autojen 843, 908 ja 915 voimin.

----------


## Karosa

> PL:n Scalat 903 ja 926 poissa vahvuudesta


Onko tietoa että miksi, ovatko siirtymässä pk-seudulle tai muualle kenties?

----------


## Zambo

> Onko tietoa että miksi, ovatko siirtymässä pk-seudulle tai muualle kenties?


Tulisivatko ajamaan risteilijäshuttlea Tsadiin?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko tietoa että miksi, ovatko siirtymässä pk-seudulle tai muualle kenties?


903 on pari viikkoa sitten sattuneen kolarin vuoksi korjauksessa, ja 926 on jossain, veikkaisin huoltoa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

4.4.

Autolinjojen 400 linjalla 3. Saanut jääkiekon MM-kisojen mainokset kylkiinsä.

PL 926 takaisin liikenteessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Autolinjojen 400 linjalla 3. Saanut jääkiekon MM-kisojen mainokset kylkiinsä.


Mainokset on otettu pois, ja 400 on jälleen kalkkilaiva.

6.6.

Autolinjojen 401 (Irisbus Crossway LE) linjalla 3.

10.6.

Autolinjojen 330 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE) linjalla 3.

----------


## Skurubisin

PL 915 tuli takaperin hinurin perässä Lappeenrannassa menossa Scania huoltoon perjantaina 1.8-14

----------


## Joonas Pio

6.10.

Tänään PL 915 matkasi taas hinausauton perässä kohti Lappeenrantaa (en tiedä menikö sinne asti), 908 tuuraamassa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

7.11.

Autolinjojen 996 iltapäivällä linjalla 3.

----------


## Bussipoika

Imatralle on tulossa mahdollisesti bussilinjojen reittimuutoksia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Imatralle on tulossa mahdollisesti bussilinjojen reittimuutoksia.


Niitä tullee todennäköisesti enemmänkin, kun sopimuskausi vaihtuu tuolloin kesällä 2016.

----------


## Joonas Pio

21.11.

Autolinjojen 872 linjalla 3, linjakilvissä Huomenta! ja linjan numeron kertova pahvilappu ikkunassa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

18.3.

PL 107 (Scania K114 IB Kiitokori OmniStar) linjalla 1.

----------


## Joonas Pio

12.8.

Laitetaan nyt tännekin havainto PL 840:stä Imatran linjalla 1.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Talviaikataulukauden alettua Imatran paikallisliikenteessä on linjalle 3 tullut yksi korkealla ajettava kierros. Tänään ko. kierroksen ajoi Savonlinja 471.

----------


## Joonas Pio

2.9.

PL 921 on siirretty Imatralle, bongattu tänään linjalla 1. Ko. autohan tuli siis takaisin, kun se oli täällä jo aiemmin ennen Scaloja.

----------


## kuukanko

Imatran paikallisliikenteen seuraavan sopimuskauden kilpailuttaminen on käynnissä. Tarjousasiakirjat ovat Imatran kaupungin sivuilla

Koko paikallisliikenne (linjat 1 - 5 sekä palvelulinjat) on yhtenä kohteena. Sopimuskausi on 1.7.2016 - 2.6.2019 + 2 optiovuotta. Kilpailutusmallina on bruttomalli (tosin liikennöitsijä saa matkustajamäärästä pienen bonuksen, max. 3000  vuodessa) ja ratkaisuperusteena pelkkä hinta.

Kohteessa on 5 matalalattiabussia (vähintään 42 istumapaikkaa, joista korkeintaan 4 klaffeja) ja 3 pikkubussia (vähintään 16 istumapaikkaa, joista korkeintaan 4 klaffeja). Busseista kolme tulee tilaajaväreihin (esimerkkikuvan perusteella pikkubussit), loput saavat olla liikennöitsijän omissa väreissä tai mainosbusseja.

Tarjoukset jätetään kaksilla eri kalustovaatimuksilla:
Vaihtoehto 1:
Isot bussit ovat vuodelta 2014 tai uudempia (myös vuonna 2013 käyttöönotetut Euro6-bussit kelpaavat)Pikkubussit ovat uusiaKalustoa ei tarvitse uusia sopimuskauden aikanaVara-autojen maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta
Vaihtoehto 2:
Isojen bussien maksimi-ikä 14 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuottaPikkubussit ovat uusiaVara-autojen maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta

----------


## Miska

> Imatran paikallisliikenteen seuraavan sopimuskauden kilpailuttaminen on käynnissä.


Imatran paikallisliikenteen seuraavan sopimuskauden voitti Pohjolan Liikenne (linkki Ylen uutiseen).

----------


## kuukanko

> Imatran paikallisliikenteen seuraavan sopimuskauden voitti Pohjolan Liikenne (linkki Ylen uutiseen).


Pöytäkirja on nyt julkaistu. Sen mukaan Imatra valitsi vaihtoehdon, jossa kaikki kalusto on Euro6-päästötasoa. Pohjolan Liikenteellä löytyisi osa Euro6-kalustosta käytettynäkin, koska Kirkkonummen liikenteestä vähenee 4 VDL Citea LLE:tä Länsimetron liikenteen alkaessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pohjolan Liikenteellä löytyisi osa Euro6-kalustosta käytettynäkin, koska Kirkkonummen liikenteestä vähenee 4 VDL Citea LLE:tä Länsimetron liikenteen alkaessa.


PL tarjosi HSL:n 37/2015-kilpailussa 8700:aa Euro6:na, joten niitähän voisi periaatteessa tuoda sitten Imatrallekin. Ko. Volvo-sarjahan ei ole tällä hetkellä ymmärtääkseni sidottu mihinkään, vaikka ne mm. h67:llä melko paljon ajavatkin.

Edit: Mikäli oikein laskin, on tuosta 700-sarjasta tarjottu 16 autoa noihin 37/2015-kilpailun kohteisiin, jolloin jää vielä kuusi autoa yli Imatran kalustotarpeen ollessa 5.

----------


## kuukanko

> PL tarjosi HSL:n 37/2015-kilpailussa 8700:aa Euro6:na, joten niitähän voisi periaatteessa tuoda sitten Imatrallekin.


Kuten tuossa aiemmin kirjoitin, oli kalustovaatimus isoille busseille:



> Isot bussit ovat vuodelta 2014 tai uudempia (myös vuonna 2013 käyttöönotetut Euro6-bussit kelpaavat)


Volvo 8700LE:t eivät täytä tuota ikävaatimusta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Volvo 8700LE:t eivät täytä tuota ikävaatimusta.


Unohdin kokonaan, että siinä oli vielä tuo ikävaatimuskin. Eli saa nähdä, mitä tänne sitten tulee.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatralla alkaa PL:n uuden sopimuksen aloitus lähestyä ja niinpä VDL Citea LLE -busseja on jo näkynyt liikenteessä. Ensi perjantaina lähden kameran kanssa tutkimaan, kuin myös uuden sopimuksen alettua.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatralla on PL:n Citea LLE:t 211, 212, 213 ja 214; Scalat 840 ja 926; MidCityt 946, 947 ja numeroton kokovalkea UZA-690.

----------


## kuukanko

> Imatralla on PL:n Citea LLE:t 211, 212, 213 ja 214


Onko Citeat HSL-väreissä vai maalattu muihin väreihin?

----------


## Rehtori

> Onko Citeat HSL-väreissä vai maalattu muihin väreihin?


Facebookissa Jo0nas Pion julkaisemien kuvien mukaan 211, 213 ja 214 ovat HSL-väreissä ja 212 HSL-värisessä keulassa, mutta kyljet Imatra -teipeissä. Keulassa lukee myös "Imatra". Kuvissa näkyy myös pakettiauto numerolla 946.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Imatralla on PL:n Citea LLE:t 211, 212, 213 ja 214; Scalat 840 ja 926; MidCityt 946, 947 ja numeroton kokovalkea UZA-690.


Lisäksi tänään näin kokovalkean Citean RSA-994, joka on samaa sarjaa Kotkaan tulleiden kanssa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatran joukkoliikenteen aikatauluja on täksi talvikaudeksi taas hienosäädetty (ja seuraava kehitysehdotus on valmisteilla): https://www.imatra.fi/palvelut/joukkoliikenne Näkyypä ko. sivulla kaupungin uuden brändin mukaisesti teipattu autokin.

----------


## FinnishLiftFilmer2005

Imatran kalusto nykyään (21.7.2019)
4x VDL Citea LLE-120 (PL 211-214)
1x VDL Citea LLE-127 (PL 949)
3x VDL MidCity (PL 946-948)
2x Scania Lahti Scala L94UB (PL 840 ja PL 903). PL 926 on huollossa, jonka takia 903 on Imatralla tuuramassa sitä. Scalat ovat vara-autoja

----------


## FinnishLiftFilmer2005

PL 841 ja 869 ovat tulleet Imatralle.

----------


## FinnishLiftFilmer2005

Imatran paikallisliikenteen kalustoon kuuluu nykyään Scalat 840 ja 915. 903 siirrettiin takaisin Kotkaan ja 926 poistui, 8700LE:t 841 ja 869, Citeat 211-214 ja 949. Imatralla oli myös lainassa Citea 207 tuuraamassa 903:a. 207 palautettiin Kotkaan lokakuussa 2019, sillä 903 päätettiin pitää Kotkassa. Imatralla myös MidCityt 946-948.
Linjoja on 5 (1-5) ja palvelulinja.
Linjat 1 ja 2 ajaa ympyrää reitillä Vuoksenniska-Imatrankoski-Mustalampi (2 toiseen suuntaan). Molemmilla linjoilla kalustotarve on yksi iso auto.
Linja 3 kulkee Jakolasta Huhtaseen, ja sen kalustotarve on 4 isoa autoa, jotka ovat Citeoita.
Linja 4 kulkee Keskusasemalta Salo-Issakkaan ja sen kalustotarve on yksi iso auto, joka on 840.
Linja 5 kulkee Kylpylältä Pistetaloille ja sen kalustotarve on yksi MidCity.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatralle tulee uusi lippujärjestelmä testiin. Toimittajana virolainen Ridango, joka on toimittanut mm. Tallinnan lippujärjestelmän. https://www.imatra.fi/uutinen/2019-0...ppujärjestelmä

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 924 siirretty Imatralle tuuraamaan huollossa olevaa Citeaa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 901 siirretty Imatralle Kotkasta. Ajaa tänään linjaa 4.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Myös PL 904 Imatralla. Siinä on Ridangon lukijat, joten se ei heti lähde.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatralla alkoi uusi paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus: https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...56429/overview

Sopimuskausi huimat 10 vuotta 1.6.2021 alkaen.

----------


## kuukanko

Joitakin poimintoja tästä kilpailutuksesta:
kilpailukohteen koko on 10 autoakaluston on oltava uutta sopimuksen alkaessa. Kalustoa ei tarvitse uusia sopimuskauden aikanajos uuden kaluston toimitus viivästyy sopimuksen alusta, voi liikennöitsijä neuvotella max. 5 kk siirtymäajan, jolloin voi käyttää Euro 4 -kalustoa, mutta liikennöintikorvausta alennetaan 5%tilaajaväritys (sama kuin nykyisin). Tilaajan kustannuksella voidaan teipata vuodeksi kerrallaan teemavärityksiävarakalustoksi kelpaa Euro 5 -luokan mukainen dieselauto, maksimi-ikä 15 vuotta eikä tilaajaväritysvaatimustakalustokoko: vähintään 39+3 istumapaikkaa. Sähköbusseissa sallitaan 2 istumapaikkaa vähemmänhintapisteet 90, kalustopisteet 10kalustopisteet ovat suhteelliset: parhaan kaluston tarjonnut saa 10 pistettä ja muut suhteutetaan siihenpuhtaista busseista saa 10 pistettä ja päästöttömistä 5 pistettä (voisi olettaa, että nämä pisteet lasketaan yhteen, mutta sitä ei erikseen mainita). Kaiken tarjottavan kaluston on kuuluttava samaan kategoriaan (puhdas/päästötön/perinteinen diesel)ansaintamallina bruttomalli, matkustajamäärien kasvusta pieni bonus (0,10 e - 0,15 e / lisämatkustaja, max. 6500 e / vuosi)molemmat osapuolet voivat irtisanoa sopimuksen 12 kk irtisanomisajalla, jos liikennepalveluiden kysyntään vaikuttavat olosuhteet ovat sopimuskauden aikana olennaisesti, ennalta arvaamattomasti ja liikenteen kannattavuuteen merkittävästi vaikuttavalla tavalla muuttuneet eikä sopimuksen jatkamista voida näissä oloissa pitää kohtuullisena

----------


## Melamies

> molemmat osapuolet voivat irtisanoa sopimuksen 12 kk irtisanomisajalla, jos liikennepalveluiden kysyntään vaikuttavat olosuhteet ovat sopimuskauden aikana olennaisesti, ennalta arvaamattomasti ja liikenteen kannattavuuteen merkittävästi vaikuttavalla tavalla muuttuneet eikä sopimuksen jatkamista voida näissä oloissa pitää kohtuullisena


Onkohan pandemian paheneminen tai uusi tuleminen tai aivan uusi pandemia enää ennalta arvaamaton? Sopimusteknisesti varmaan on.

----------


## Zambo

> Onkohan pandemian paheneminen tai uusi tuleminen tai aivan uusi pandemia enää ennalta arvaamaton? Sopimusteknisesti varmaan on.


Vielä kun koko kalusto vaaditaan uutena, niin riski on aika suuri. Näkyykö se sitten hinnassa, joka voi taas vaikuttaa kaupungin haluun liikennöidä ko. sopimuksella.

----------


## kuukanko

Tarjouskilpailuun tuli jo tänään ensimmäinen muutos: istumapaikkavaatimus onkin 37+3, sähköbusseilla 34+3.

----------


## hana

> Imatralla alkoi uusi paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus: https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...56429/overview
> 
> Sopimuskausi huimat 10 vuotta 1.6.2021 alkaen.


Tarjousten viimeinen jättöpäivä piti olla tänään, mutta sitä on jatkettu joulukuun alkuun vertailuissa olleen ongelman takia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tarjousten viimeinen jättöpäivä piti olla tänään, mutta sitä on jatkettu joulukuun alkuun vertailuissa olleen ongelman takia.


Ainakin kalustopisteytystä on muutettu niin, että nyt päästöttömästä ajoneuvosta saa 10 pistettä ja puhtaasta ajoneuvosta 5 pistettä.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Onko kilpailutuksen tuloksista tietoa?

----------


## K113

> Onko kilpailutuksen tuloksista tietoa?


Kilpailutusasia käsitellään seuraavassa kaupunkikehityslautakunnan kokouksessa, joka on tiistaina 15.12.

Myös lippujärjestelmään on esityslistan mukaan luvassa muutoksia: Matkahuollon lippuja ei myydä Imatran joukkoliikenteessä maaliskuusta 2021 alkaen ja MH:n korttien käytön on määrä päättyä 31.5.2021. Vuoden alusta otetaan tuotantokäyttöön pilottivaiheessa ollut Ridangon lippujärjestelmä nimellä iLippu.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 948/3

Tänään oli liukas keli, josta syystä linjan 3 molemmat autot olivat illalla pikkubusseja. Yleensähän 3:lla käytetään Citeoita.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 914 siirretty Imatralle. Ei ollut Ridangon laitteita vielä. Saattoi tulla 915:n tilalle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mihin pisteeseen Imatran paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus on muuten edennyt, uutta tietoa ketjuun ei ole tullut muutamaan viikkoon ainakaan?

----------


## K113

> Mihin pisteeseen Imatran paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus on muuten edennyt, uutta tietoa ketjuun ei ole tullut muutamaan viikkoon ainakaan?


Kaupunginhallitus näkyy käsitelleen asiaa kokouksessaan 18.1.2021 ja kaupunginvaltuuston lienee määrä päättää asiasta tänään: https://kuntamfiles.saita.fi/kokoukset/imatra/9/285

Uutisvuoksesta löytyi juttu joulukuulta 2020 paikallisliikenteen kilpailutuksesta. (Artikkeli on maksumuurin takana, joten sen sisällöstä ei ole tietoa.)

----------


## kuukanko

Kaupunginvaltuuston kokous alkaa klo 17.30 ja näytetään suorana netissä: https://www.imatra.fi/valtuustonkokous
Kerrankin yleisö pääsee siis reaaliajassa seuraamaan kilpailun ratkaisua  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Kerrankin yleisö pääsee siis reaaliajassa seuraamaan kilpailun ratkaisua


Eipäs päässytkään. Lähetys katkaistiin tuon asiakohdan käsittely alkaessa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Onkohan kyseessä tekninen vika vai kenties jotain niin salaista? Esityslistalta ei ainakaan päässyt katsomaan sen sisältöä.

----------


## K113

> Onkohan kyseessä tekninen vika vai kenties jotain niin salaista? Esityslistalta ei ainakaan päässyt katsomaan sen sisältöä.


Veikkaisin jälkimmäistä, sillä käsittääkseni hankinta-asiat eivät lähtökohtaisesti ole julkisia ennen kuin niistä tehty päätös on hyväksytty/allekirjoitettu.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Pitää varmaan odottaa pöytäkirjan julkaisua.

----------


## Mokka

Kilpailutuksen voitti V-S Bussipalvelut. Käyttövoimana kaikissa busseissa on sähkö.

https://www.imatra.fi/uutinen/2021-0...hk%C3%B6bussit

----------


## Rattivaunu

Syksyllä (2021) viimeistään kun uusi kalusto saadaan täysilukuisena käyttöön, Imatrasta näyttäisi tulevan ensimmäinen suomalaiskaupunki, jonka paikallisliikenne hoidetaan lähtökohtaisesti kokonaan sähköllä. Noin pienten suoritteiden paikkakunnalla siirtyminen 100% täyssähköön (vara-autot toki oma juttunsa) ei ole varmaankaan monen mielestä kovin ihmeellinen asia, mutta toisaalta taas pienten volyymien liikenteessä sähkön etuja ei automaattisesti päästä hyödyntämään samalla tasolla kuin massiivisempaa bussiliikennettä tuotettaessa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 915 on tullut takaisin Imatralle ja PL 914 palasi luultavasti takaisin Kotkaan. PL 915 ajoi tänään poikkeuksellisesti koululaiskuljetusta eli Kosken koulun ja liikuntapaikkojen välistä tilausajoa.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailutuksen vertailutaulukko löytyy kaupunginvaltuuston pöytäkirjasta. V-S Bussipalvelujen voitto oli hyvin täpärä, 0,015 pistettä. Kakkoseksi tuli halvimman tarjouksen jättänyt E. Rantanen. Rantanen olisi ajanut dieselbusseilla, joten V-S Bussipalvelujen sähköbussitarjous meni ohi kalustopisteillä.

Vaikka liikenteen aloitukseen oli lyhyt aika, houkutteli kilpailutus kaikkiaan 8 tarjoajaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Mitähän nyt käy?

----------


## Zambo

> Mitähän nyt käy?


Voittaneelle yritykselle tai nykyiselle liikennöitsijälle tarjottaneen väliaikaista sopimusta.

----------


## Eki62

> Hankintapäätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen.


Kuka on valittanut?

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Pohjolan Liikenne ja E. Rantanen valittivat.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

https://www.imatra.fi/uutinen/2021-0...lkoiset-bussit Imatralle tulee Föli-värisiä busseja väliaikaiskalustoksi.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatralla on V-S Bussipalveluiden 15, 17 ja 18 eli Iveco Crossway LE:t ja Scania Citywide LE, ex. Nyholm 66.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 915:stä poistettu Ridangon laitteet.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 904/5

Linjaa 5 ajetaan kahdella pikkubussilla. Tänään yksi niistä on pois pelistä, joten Scala tuli tilalle.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Kaikista Pohjolan Liikenteen Imatran autoista poistettu kortinlukijat. Paitsi 949:stä en ole varma. PL 214:ssä oli vielä eilen ja tänään ei.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Huomenna, 1.6.2021 V-S Bussipalvelut aloittaa Imatralla. Tänään sain selvitettyä kaluston.

CHL-642 - V-S 17 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
ZJH-413 - V-S 18 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
ZJH-414 - V-S 16 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
ZJH-473 - V-S 15 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
KMT-821 - ex. Nyholm 66, nyk. V-S 66 (Scania Citywide LE)
KMT-855 - ex. Muurinen 115, nyk. V-S 63 (Scania Citywide LE)
KMT-870 - ex. Turkubus 19, nyk. V-S 65 (Scania Citywide LE)
KMT-874 - ex. Turun Citybus 231, nyk. V-S 64 (Scania Citywide LE)
MMC-314 - ex. Jalobus 29, nyk. V-S 29 (Altas Cityline L)
CJS-497 - ex. Muurinen 20, nyk. V-S 27 (Avestark City)
YIO-150 - ex. Turun Citybus 240, nyk. V-S 28 oletettavasti (Avestark City)

Autoissa on mustat/tummanharmaat Imatran logot edessä, sivuilla ja takana.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Huomenna, 1.6.2021 V-S Bussipalvelut aloittaa Imatralla. Tänään sain selvitettyä kaluston.
> 
> CHL-642 - V-S 17 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
> ZJH-413 - V-S 18 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
> ZJH-414 - V-S 16 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
> ZJH-473 - V-S 15 (Irisbus Crossway LE)


CHL-642 on ex. WL #21
ZJH-413 on ex. WL #13
ZJH-414 on ex. WL #14
ZJH-473 on ex. WL #73.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onks noi Ivecot vain väliaikaiskalustoa siihen asti kunnes VS:n uudet sähköbussit tulee?

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

On. Ne menevät varmaan poistoon Imatran jälkeen. Citywidet kelpaavat varalle vuoteen 2029.

----------


## 8.6

31.5. eli Pohjolan Liikenteen viimeisenä liikennöintipäivänä oli ajossa kolme Scalaa:
PL 840/4
PL 901/1
PL 904/3

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

1.6.2021:

V-S 15/1
V-S 16/4
V-S 27/5
V-S 29/5
V-S 45/2
V-S 63/3
V-S 64/3
V-S 65/3
V-S 66/3

----------


## eemeli113

> On. Ne menevät varmaan poistoon Imatran jälkeen. Citywidet kelpaavat varalle vuoteen 2029.


Eikös tämä ole nyt vasta väliaikainen sopimus, kunnes markkinaoikeus on ratkaissut oikeaan sopimukseen liittyvät valitukset?

Vaikka markkinaoikeudessa ratkaisujen saaminen kestääkin usein pitkään ja nyt on vielä kaksi valitusta, niin kyllä ratkaisu taidetaan saada paljon ennen vuotta 2029.  :Wink:  Ratkaisusta kun ei edes tiedä, järjestetäänkö sen myötä esimerkiksi kokonaan uusi kilpailutus.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Joo niin olikin.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

2.6.2021:

V-S 15/1
V-S 17/4
V-S 18/2
V-S 27/5
V-S 28/5
V-S 45/3
V-S 63/3
V-S 65/3

Linjan 3 neljättä autoa en saanut ylös.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatralle saapunut V-S:n Volvo 8900LE numerolla 11. Tänään linjalla 3.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatralle on saapunut Volvo 8900LE-teli Turun 2-akselisten autojen pulan takia. Kyseinen yksilö on TLO 45 ja ajaa tänään linjalla 3.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatralle on saapunut Volvo 8700LE, entinen Linjaliikenne Nyholmin 86.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Tänään lauantaina 16.10.2021 Imatran paikallisliikenteessä on kaksi vanhempaa autoa ajossa.
TLO 45/3
V-S 86/5

----------


## K113

Etelä-Saimaa (vain tilaajille) kertoo, että markkinaoikeus kumosi Imatran päätöksen hankkia paikallisbussipalvelut V-S Bussipalveluilta tarjouspyynnön vastaisena.

Jutussa todetaan Imatran kaupungin hankintayksikön menetelleen hankintasäännösten vastaisesti hyväksyessään voittaneen tarjoajan tarjouksen. Markkinaoikeuden mukaan tarjous oli tarjouspyynnön vastainen, joten se kumoaa hankintapäätöksen ja kieltää kaupunkia tekemästä hankintasopimusta kyseisen päätöksen perusteella.

V-S Bussipalvelut hoitaa paikallisliikennettä toistaiseksi väliaikaisella sopimuksella.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Olen kuullut, että tämä väliaikainen sopimus on 2022-23 vuodenvaihteeseen asti. Varmaan kilpailuttavat kokonaan uusiksi. Joka tapauksessa hirveä sotku.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

https://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/ind...oh2832021.html Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisu

----------


## kuukanko

Tiivistettynä markkinaoikeuden ratkaisu: V-S Bussipalveluiden tarjouksessa ei oltu esitetty väliaikaiskalustoa ennen sähköbussien tuloa, vaikka tarjouspyynnössä niin edellytettiin, joten tarjous olisi pitänyt hylätä.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

V-S Bussipalveluiden 8 on siirretty Imatralle. Se ajoi vielä eilen Turussa. Ajaa Imatralla Föli-logoin ym. tarroilla

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Iltalehti: Bussikuski hakattiin henkihieveriin Imatralla

Siinä taas vapaan kasvatuksen hedelmiä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Iltalehti: Bussikuski hakattiin henkihieveriin Imatralla
> 
> Siinä taas vapaan kasvatuksen hedelmiä.


Ettei olisi sama bussibongari joka sekoili Savonlinjan Volvossa Lappeenrannassa?

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Tänään oli V-S Bussipalveluiden 727 (Volvo 8900) linjalla 6. Se vaihdettiin kuitenkin aamupäivällä autoon 8.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatralle on siirretty Linjaliikenne Muurisen entinen teli-Scala 138. Bussi on vuodelta 2006 ja päästötasona Euro4, ollen Imatran vanhin auto.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Teli-Scala 138 on tänään linjalla 2 ilman rahastuslaitteita. Auto 8 on linjalla 5, ja siitä on poistettu Fölin tarrat ja logot ulkoa sekä rahastuslaitteet asennettu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:13 ----------

V-S 727 on ajanut jo ainakin kolmena päivänä linjaa 6.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

V-S 86 palasi tänään ajoon korjauksen jälkeen. Tuli linjalle 5, jostain syystä siinä oli Jouko-lappu tuulilasilla.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatran Ivecot ovat toimineet huonosti talvella. Juuri nyt Ivecoista 15 ja 17 on poistettu rahastuslaitteet ja ne on asennettu 86:een sekä 138:aan.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatralle on saapunut ensimmäinen Volvo 8500LE Facelift B7RLE. Kantaa kylkinumeroa 2, ollen V-S Bussipalveluiden kolmas auto 2, Turun 7700:n ja Helsingin Sprinterin lisäksi. On Västtrafikin sinisessä värityksessä. Rekisterikilpenä ZOC-456.

----------


## onni

> Imatralle on saapunut ensimmäinen Volvo 8500LE Facelift B7RLE. Kantaa kylkinumeroa 2, ollen V-S Bussipalveluiden kolmas auto 2, Turun 7700:n ja Helsingin Sprinterin lisäksi. On Västtrafikin sinisessä värityksessä. Rekisterikilpenä ZOC-456.


Kyseinen auto on entinen Vy/Nettbuss 70755 kilvin FUR987. Auto on vuosimallia 2011. http://phototrans.eu/15,681585,.html

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

V-S 2 on päässyt ajoon linjalle 4. Sisäkilpi mainostaa Ej i trafikia.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Lisää Säffleä... V-S 3/5 (ZOC-457)

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Taas lisää Säffleä, V-S 5 linjalla 5, ZOC-458.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Eipä riitä vieläkään. Taas uusi Säffle, V-S 4 havaittu linjalla 5. Kantaa kilpeä ZOC-460. Kuulemani mukaan vielä yksi Säffle on tulossa, luultavasti ZOC-459 (V-S 1)

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Viidentenä Säfflenä onkin V-S 6, ZOC-459.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

V-S 8 on siirtynyt takaisin Turkuun.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatran paikallisliikenteen sopimuksesta puidaan kaupunginhallituksessa 7.3. Tämä näkyy esityslistalla muttei kuitenkaan ole luettavissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Imatran paikallisliikenteen sopimuksesta puidaan kaupunginhallituksessa 7.3. Tämä näkyy esityslistalla muttei kuitenkaan ole luettavissa.


Seuraavaksi sitä puidaan kaupunginvaltuustossa 14.3. Sama juttu kuin kh:n esityslistassa edellisellä viikolla, tämä kohta ei ole luettavissa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Nähtävästi, saa nähdä koska tulee tietoa, jonka voi lukea.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Imatra keskeyttää bussiliikennehankinnan.

Linkki kaupungin tiedotteeseen

----------


## 8.6

> Imatra keskeyttää bussiliikennehankinnan.
> 
> Linkki kaupungin tiedotteeseen


Olennaisin kohta tiedotteessa on:
"Pilotointijakson jälkeen kutsuohjautuva liikenne otetaan asteittain laajempaan käyttöön korvaamaan hiljaisen ajan liikennettä ja tämä pienentää liikennöintimääriä huomattavasti."

Imatran kaupunki on panostanut vuoden aikana huomattavasti joukkoliikenteeseen. Imatran joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on parempi kuin esimerkiksi huomattavasti suuremmassa Kokkolassa, vaikka Kokkolassakin on paikallisliikenne lisääntynyt verrattuna kahden vuoden takaiseen. Nyt Imatran joukkoliikennejärjestelmä aiotaan sitten pilata. Toivottavasti uudistus perutaan, mutta sanamuodot kuulostavat siltä, että se aiotaan toteuttaa palautteesta riippumatta.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

V-S 11 on siirtynyt takaisin Turkuun.

----------


## kuukanko

> Imatra keskeyttää bussiliikennehankinnan.
> 
> Linkki kaupungin tiedotteeseen


Ja keskeytyspäätöksestä on valitettu Markkinaoikeuteen.

Keskeytyspäätöksistä valittaminen menestyy todella harvoin, mutta väliaikaisen sopimuksen liikennöitsijälle keskeytyspäätöksestä valittaminen on tietysti kätevä tapa viivästyttää uuden kilpailutuksen aloittamista.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatran paikallisliikenteen pysäkeille on ilmestynyt pysäkkinäyttöjä, ja nappia painamalla se tuottaa text-to-speech- puheen. Pysäkkinäytöt löytyvät ainakin nyt Pistetalojen, Imatrankosken, Ammattiopiston ja Keskuaseman pysäkeiltä. Kuitenkin, koenäyttö asennettiin noin vuosi sitten Imatrankosken pysäkille. Näyttö ei näytä reaaliaikaista tietoa eikä myöskään tuota puhetta. Nyttemmin kyseinen koenäyttö on jumissa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

V-S 66 vaihtui TLO 45:een, kokopäivävuoroon.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatrankoskentien uusi ylikulkusilta on tänään avattu. Näin ollen 9 kuukautta kestänyt kiertoreitti Kuparin kautta päättyi.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

V-S 5 on saanut valkoiset Imatran logot.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Imatranajojen aikaan 1-3.7. Imatran paikallisliikennettä täydennetään kolmella lisälinjalla. Linja 7 Imatrankoskelta Imatran kylpylälle, linja 8 Imatrankoskelta Holiday Club Saimaalle sekä linja 9 Imatrankoskelta Huhtaseen. Näistä 9 kulkee yöllä. 8-9.7. järjestetään myös pyöräilytapahtuma, jonka takia linjat 1 ja 2 menevät kiertoreittiä pitkin. 1 ja 2 kulkevatkin tuolloin tunnuksella 1C ja 2C. Nuo linjat löytyy ilippu.fi aikatauluista.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Laitetaanpa tänne havainto eiliseltä. TLO 45 ajoi linjaa 6. Yleensä teliauto pyörii jos pyörii, linjalla 3.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Linjan 5 kokopäivävuorossa tänään 10.11.2022 TLO 45. Taitaa olla ensimmäistä kertaa teli tällä linjalla.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Savonlinjan Scala 956 on siirtynyt Imatralle.

----------


## MB1

onkos Savonlinjalla jotain liikennettä Imatralla ?

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Ei ole. Tämä auto on ymmärtääkseni nykyään V-S Bussipalveluilla.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

VSB 138 on poistettu. Autosta meni leima eikä sitä enää katsasteta.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Jäätävä tihku osui Imatralle. Linjan 2 auto on tunnin myöhässä ja menee tällä hetkellä poikkeusreittiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------

Lisää poikkeusreittiä... Linjat 1 ja 2 eivät käy Honkaharjun sairaalan pistolla, linja 3 kulkee välillä Rajapatsas-Rautio ja linja 5 jättää Mansikkalan koulun välistä.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

> Savonlinjan Scala 956 on siirtynyt Imatralle.


 Tämä Scala on nyttemmin V-S Bussipalveluiden 53. On pyörinyt tällä viikolla linjalla 6.

----------

